# Wood Turners Wood for Turning



## Stevieray54 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have some Virgin wood logs of various size's and species, i was going to trade a fella for a couple bowls, well never happened. The wood came from South Eastern Missouri, Mark Twain forest. have had it around 6 years stored inside, the wife says it needs to go.
Walnut,Cedar,White Oak, Persimmon
If you are interested text me at 281 541 4963..Live in League City, work in South East Houston/225 ship channel area


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Mr. Bill.....are you reading this??


----------



## Stevieray54 (Dec 26, 2013)

Most of it has been taken,have a couple of White Oak logs and couple of Cedar left


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm still interested in the Cedar


----------



## Stevieray54 (Dec 26, 2013)

How do i remove a post.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Stevieray54 said:


> How do i remove a post.


You can report it and give a reason why you would like it removed.


----------

